# Help allergic to toothpaste - what can i use instead?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

After using toothpaste i get a white coating on my tongue, go very hot, itchy, headache, stomach cramps.What's in toothpaste that i could be allergic to eg sorbitol, colourings, flouride. Is there a natural toothpaste out there or an alternative?thanks everyone!


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

The only alternative I can think of is, maybe, baking soda. Seem to recall my mother telling me to use baking soda once....or, maybe I am way off here?! Sorry I couldn't be of more help! I hope you find out help! How about your dentist?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

There is a natural toothpaste out there called "Tom's". Most health food stores sell it, along with the health section of major stores. I didn't look at your profile to determine your location, but Fred Meyer sells it in the Northwest.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Most people don't have a reaction to Rembrant's toothpaste.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HEATHER: You are correct on all counts and so are the people on the thread. The sorbitol, flavorings, surfactnts, emulsifiers, esp. the sorbitol and saccharine are common offenders. So anything you dig up absent those ingredients can be tried. In a "PINCH" you can also use salt (stupid double entendre but true...put a pinch in yer palm, wet the brush, dip er in and brusha brusha brusha..it works pretty good). Like the baking soda its inert. UNLESS you are on a salt-restricted diet (DISCLAIMER DISCLAIMER STOP POUNDING THOSE KEYS I HEAR YOU ALREADY!)


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Heather:I've used Tom's myself, and that's pretty good. SteveE has talked a lot about Rembrandt toothpaste.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Watch out for the Sorbitol.....in anything. I use a Rx toothpaste recommended by ny dentist called PreviDent 5000 Plus, put out by Colgate. None of that junk in it. However, it is a Rx and costs $14.00 w/o insurance and $5.00 with insurance. Just a suggestion. Also, baking soda does work good if you can stand the taste. Cindy )in Arvada)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I live in england so i don't think i can get tom's here. would a health food shop sell special toothpase or chemist?also my showergel has also made me itch and have allergy symptoms. what could i use instead? thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Hi HeatherSalt or bi-carb for the teeth and aquaeous cream instead of soap/shower gel --- you should be able to get it at Boots.Roz


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Well, I had to switch to a sodium laurel sulfate-free variety of toothpaste because it SLS causes canker sores. As for the coating...I get that on and off, but it used to be more frequent with me before I switched to Rembrant's canker sore formula toothpaste and followed with Listerine (winter mint).


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HEATHERIF you can get any MCC Shower Gel (Medical Cosmetic Center) from Switzerland in the U.K. the whole product line is the best on the market. It was formulated by a Swiss Immunologist (Manfred Walti, MD who runs the Medical Cosmetic Center in Switzerland). For 2 decades cosmetic companies have gone to him to test their formulations for hypersensitivity, and he like one of the "silent medical powers" behind the industry. The MCC line is his own, and the only physiologically -active skincare line in the biz. It is designed to be 100% non-allergenic and conatins a special carrier complex that can deliver what are called "skin identical substances" to the growing cells at the base of the epitheilium. Not only is the best fro rpeserving skin it reverses skin pathology. The stuff is patented in europe. I know that last time I talked to him he had decided to stop manufacturing it himself (I'm a doctor not a barracuda, and only barracudas can defend the sharks in teh cosmetic industry) and was going to contract the lines production to another company so it may not be MCC anymore. But check with a local high-end spa or esthetic supply distributor. It used to be available in the U.K. and is marvelous.Failing that you must evaluate each shower gel and cleanser separately because they all contain surfactants, frgrances, emulsifiers that yuo could react to. Go to one of the stores that sells many high-end lines (or a good esthetician who sells seevral high end lines) and skin test it. Put some on your forearm skin above your wrist (rub it on) and let it just stay there for a day and see if you get any irritation (very rudimentary skin test) before you buy it.Dr. Grandle also has a pretty good line of hypoallergenic products I think you can get in the UK.[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-29-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Thanks again everyone,I managed to get Tom's toothpaste in england. There's also lots to choose from in the health food shop. Also lots of showergels. I will have to try them and see. I'll look out for that one you mentioned mike. Bye for nowHeather


----------



## Josee (Jan 12, 1999)

I use a great Rosemary one from Vogel/Bioforce (Swiss) that I get at the health food store. Its a little pricey for our whole family to use but I wanted to kids to avoid getting the SLS chemical and SLS gives me cankers too. This one tastes great and does the job.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOSEEIs your store a chain or a mom and pop? If it is a chain please let me know. I am constantly looking to increase the number of alternatives for this type oral-care product(s). So I want to go look for it. If its a chain, that will helpdirect me.Thanks


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

How freaky...and I thought I had troubles. I have never heard of this until now. I learn so much on this bb. s n t


----------

